# i5-2400 or AMD X6-1100T BE??



## mikeyaxe (Dec 23, 2011)

which one is good for gaming......and other multitasking stuffs....


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 23, 2011)

u like or want to overclock???
if yes then 1100T is for u...if you are ok with a locked processor then 2400 is for you...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 23, 2011)

it depends on for what purpose you will use your computer for.if you run highly threaded applications then you should buy phenom 1100t.if you only do gaming then you won't see any difference.for better gaming experience you should buy a high end gfx card.i suggest you to buy phenom 1090t and overclock it as there is no architectural difference between 1100 and 1090t.
Before that post your complete configuration.


----------



## dibya_kol (Dec 24, 2011)

mikeyaxe said:


> which one is good for gaming......and other multitasking stuffs....



More u will ask, more u get confushed !! See benches SB cpu's are far better than amd's phenom. 
For ur ans, 2400 is winner here for gamming ..


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2011)

mikeyaxe said:


> which one is good for gaming......and other multitasking stuffs....



If you plan to run multiple OS(virtualisation) and do loads of processor intensive things, go for the AMD. even Overclocking will be lot better in the AMD.
Else the Intel one will suffice


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 24, 2011)

Gaming + multitasking=AMD
Gaming only=INtel(debatable)


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 24, 2011)

@op,
first post your complete config. then only we will be able to suggest you correctly.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

@ op - if you have a good gfx card ( read 10k+ ) and psu then opt for the hexa core cpu and getting 1090t will save you 1500 bucks


----------



## mikeyaxe (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahh guys the fact is that, I was gonna buy dis config for sure after many months of research!! I would hv liked to overclock, but tht config would b too pricy so I went for dis config! Took all d rates from lammy!

I5 2400/ i5 2500
Intel DH67Bl
Corsair XMS 4GB
Corsair CX 600W smps
Ati raedon 6850 ( saphire)
Thermaltake commander (usb 3. 0) cabinet
Seagate 500GB hdd

Well I was fixed on this config for a long time!!
I wanted an i5 2500, but it rate increasd, I didn't wana loose on the 6850GC, so I went to 2400 nw evn its price has increasd!

Newys so been pondering for a big time! And was thinkin abt amd!
My main purpose wil b 50percnt gaming! And rest wil b for using apps like! Photoshop, coreldrw! Programming, visual studio, net beans, 3Dmax..

So wat do u guys suggest! I seen many benchmarks, n I've seen 1100t gettin kickd by the 2400 very bad! But I wanted personal reviews! 

Pls help guys! Need to buy it by 31st..


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2011)

dude...it depend on whether you want to OC or not???
IMHO buyin a AMD would make more sense here...just try to get a 900 series board
and for the apps you are running gettin a six core would be more VFM.


----------



## mikeyaxe (Dec 25, 2011)

Well the fact is tht... Ppl say a non overclockd 2400 beats an overclocked 1100T in every aspect dude

anandtech.com/bench/Product/203?vs=363

I don't know how much of it is true..
Further the benchmark states the intel procy to be better evn in 3D stuff and even much better in gaming

How much of the benchmarks are true
And BTW how much does a basic 900series mobo start for AMD procy's


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2011)

a 970 chipset mobo starts at around 5k ish....
it depends on what you want...
if you want to overclock and tweak your system don't get the Intel...or else take it...


----------



## mikeyaxe (Dec 25, 2011)

Well thts wat I'm asking u! Wats the purpose of overclocking and tweaking.. When benchmarks suggets a non overclokd one outperforming an overclockd one!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2011)

^^that you have to ask yourself!!!
most of us here don't like to stay within a LIMIT...we like to extract every ounce of performance available withing our setup...and there are some who likes to stay within the limit...and enjoys it....
decide your side 

if you see the real multitasking apps like PS etc...u can see the phenom is bating the i5...
at the end of the day its not about high scores in benchmarks that is run by some site...its about performance in what you want to run and use...


----------



## mikeyaxe (Dec 25, 2011)

So if u were me! Which config among these will u choose ne day..

I5 2400 + intel DH67BL-B3
Corsair cx 600w smps
BenQ 2222HDL moniter
4GB corsair XMS ram (1333MhZ)
500GB HD
Saphire ATI 6850 GC
Thermaltake commander cabinet


Or
I5 2500 + intel DH67BL-B3
Corsair cx 600w smps
BenQ 2222HDL moniter
4GB corsair XMS ram (1333MhZ)
500GB HD
Saphire ATI 6770 GC
Thermaltake commander cabinet


Or
Amd 1090T + MSI 890GXM-G65 AM3 mobo
Corsair 600W smps
BenQ 2222HDl moniter
2*4GB corsair vengnce (1600)
500GB HDD
Sapphire ATI 6850
Thermaltake commander (usb3.0) cabinet



Pls let me know which of this config would u vote for on any given day....


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2011)

u said multitasking....so am assuming that you will run apps that will take full advantage of multiple cores....so my vote will be for 1090T setup...although i would like to include a 900 series mobo for better connectivity...


----------

